
That Little Lawsuit Against Uber Just Got Bigger - cmart
https://news.vice.com/article/that-little-lawsuit-against-uber-just-got-bigger-and-could-take-down-the-sharing-economy
======
randycupertino
There was a craigslist ad trying to hire Uber drivers a few weeks ago claiming
they pay 90k. Yeah right. MAYBE 90k before taxes, insurance, gas, wear and
tear on your car, etc. I feel bad for anyone who actually believes those ads
and gets sucked in, thinking they'll actually make that much.

------
huhq

        He called the clause "both procedurally and substantively 
        unconscionable," since there was no clear way for drivers 
        to opt out.
    

Huh? Yeah, there is a very clear way to opt out. Don't drive for a company if
you don't agree with the contract offered. It's a contract and acceptance is
one of the elements of the contract. There are other employment and
contracting options for people who know how to operate a motor vehicle.

Near as I can tell, the argument presented by this judge is tantamount to
declaring all clauses voidable since the company never presented a way for the
drivers to edit their contract and present a modified contract for the company
to accept (which the company would likely choose not to accept every single
time).

~~~
yesiamyourdad
Also, lots of Uber drivers also drive Lyft and cherry pick rides. I've been
known to run both apps at once, but I'm not a serious enough driver to make it
worth my while. It's pretty hard to argue you're an employee when you
realistically can be working for 2 companies at the same time.

------
DrScump
This article is almost six weeks old. 12/10/15

------
gonyea
The decision re: arbitration clause is huge.

